# Celebrity Transformation: Charlize Theron



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

Charlize Theron milking a cow? Believe it. The South African star helped out on her family farm before winning the modeling competition that jumpstarted her career. "I never thought of myself as this exquisite thing," Theron has said. And even though she knows how to bring on the glamour for her red-carpet visits, the star's famous lack of vanity led to an Oscar-winning turn in _Monster_. Not to mention a farm-fresh beauty routine: "I feel [most] beautiful when I wake up, wash my face, and put on a little moisturizer and lip balm." 





1993: After winning a modeling contest in South Africa ("My mother entered me as kind of a joke"), the statuesque beauty moves to L.A.




1997: The pixied actress has called the "Vargas-red-lipstick glamour" the ultimate in femininity.




1999: "It's all about how she wants to play that day," hairstylist Enzo Angileri has said of the star's experimental tendencies.




2000: "Minimal makeup makes Charlize glow," makeup artist Thierry Pourtoy has said. "She has beautiful eyes, so I emphasize them."




2005: "I think old-time glamour will never go away, and I'm glad about that," Theron has said. And what's more glam than liquid liner and red lipstick?




2008: The _Sleepwalking_ star has a not-so-secret weapon. "Aside from being breathtakingly beautiful, she's smart," designer Tom Ford has said.
Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 21, 2008)

I think she looks really good with red lipstick.


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2008)

its interesting to see the transition. i like her latest makeup the best


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 21, 2008)

she is so gorgeous. Even as a child, beautiful.

I wish I felt most beautiful when I wake up and put on some moisturiser and lip balm. Usually I feel like an old hag when I do that. LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2008)

I absolutely love the last two pics.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she is so gorgeous. Even as a child, beautiful.
I wish I felt most beautiful when I wake up and put on some moisturiser and lip balm. Usually I feel like an old hag when I do that. LOL

LMAO!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 21, 2008)

She always looks so beautiful!


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 21, 2008)

I loved her in Devil's Advocate...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 21, 2008)

She looked better in the 2005 photo.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 21, 2008)

She's so beautiful and talented.


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2008)

Got to love farm girls!!!


----------



## Kokane (Mar 21, 2008)

she's lovely


----------



## Andi (Mar 22, 2008)

she is my favorite actress. IMO she has it all: beauty &amp; brains, class and talent.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 22, 2008)

The first time I saw her was in Mighty Joe Young - about a huge gorilla.

I thought she was gorgeous - and still do. I'm thrilled she is a spokes person for WSPA - maybe her name can help stop cruelty to animals.


----------



## Gleam84 (Mar 22, 2008)

She's so gorgeous! I like her hair and makeup in the last pic the best.


----------



## monniej (Mar 24, 2008)

still gorgeous no matter what!


----------

